# Audax UK new member!



## JoeyB (10 Oct 2012)

Woo hoo!

Just received my email confirmation to state that I am now a paid up member of Audax UK!

I plan to enter a 100km ride next month, can't wait to get started!

The goal is an SR next year which will act as a good build up to LEL...

Now to work out what a AAA ride is :-)


----------



## Ian H (10 Oct 2012)

AAA = "scenic".


----------



## Banjo (11 Oct 2012)

AAA =Scenic and with enjoyable downhill bits.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (11 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> Now to work out what a AAA ride is :-)


 
Find out by entering this event next year:- http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/killerclee/kidderminster_killer.html


----------



## Scoosh (11 Oct 2012)

Some simplified AUK unwritten rules:

AAA means 'challenging' 
if it says 'challenging' - watch out


----------



## Tynan (16 Oct 2012)

I'll join shortly for the same reasons

There's no need to find out what an AAA ride is

at all


----------



## PpPete (16 Oct 2012)

I avoided AAAs in my first couple of seasons, but have now racked up enough points for one of these:





Given my sloth-like progress up most inclines I'm quite chuffed.


----------



## Ian H (17 Oct 2012)

Looks like AUK has over 5,000 members for the first time in its history.


----------



## martint235 (17 Oct 2012)

I don't know whether to renew or not. I entered one Audax in the whole of last year and that was a DNS due to a crash the weekend before.


----------



## JoeyB (17 Oct 2012)

Renew! Stop thinking about it and just do it!


----------



## mcshroom (17 Oct 2012)

It's not exactly a fortune, but I can see where you are coming from. OTOH If you are planning on riding LEL next year then I'd expect you will ride more Audax rides this season than last


----------



## Ian H (17 Oct 2012)

Long-distance/endurance riding isn't everyone's cup of tea. Not all that many people get beyond the 200km barrier.


----------



## martint235 (17 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> It's not exactly a fortune, but I can see where you are coming from. OTOH If you are planning on riding LEL next year then I'd expect you will ride more Audax rides this season than last


Last season was meant to be LEL prep season. More about experience of an audax than anything else. 

I've got the distances nailed, happy I can do 300 miles in a day. All that's left really is the assuring myself I can do consecutive days at around or above the 200 mile mark


----------



## Banjo (17 Oct 2012)

Ian H said:


> Long-distance/endurance riding isn't everyone's cup of tea. Not all that many people get beyond the 200km barrier.


 
i hav e done about 13 or 14 200s now. Sat at a computer desk I think that next season I will do a 300 ,at the end of a 200 I think that 200 is plenty far enough for me thanks. Really undecided wether to go for a 300 or not.


----------



## JoeyB (17 Oct 2012)

If you've done a couple of dozen 200s then sounds like you have no other option but to do a 300+!!!


----------



## mcshroom (17 Oct 2012)

That was my plan this season, I managed to DNF a 300 and a 400


----------



## JoeyB (17 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> That was my plan this season, I managed to DNF a 300 and a 400



Bike or body mechanics?


----------



## Banjo (17 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> If you've done a couple of dozen 200s then sounds like you have no other option but to do a 300+!!!


 
Sounds good but I know I have been pretty exhausted at the end of most of them.


----------



## Banjo (17 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> That was my plan this season, I managed to DNF a 300 and a 400


 
You must have felt gutted. I only DNF d once and that was due to illness .How far into the 300 did you Pack?


----------



## JoeyB (17 Oct 2012)

Banjo said:


> Sounds good but I know I have been pretty exhausted at the end of most of them.



That's because your body was dialled in for the distance. Dial it in for a 300 and i think you'll be surprised!

I'm the same when I go out running, first time I tried a 10k run I'd never done more than 5k... I never thought I'd make it due to how I've felt after 5k runs. Well I tried it and got round without stopping...few weeks later I was up to 10miles!

It's all in the mind.


----------



## mcshroom (17 Oct 2012)

The 400 was mechanical and i made it all of 40km. A night start and I hit a big pothole in the pitch dark riding through the Campsie fells and pringled my rear wheel (and found out I'd left my spoke key in the car ). I then wobbled the 40km back to the start but didn't feel I could ride 360km on it.

I packed the 300 through cramping up and my brain playing tricks on me. I'd ridden 200km at that point and decided to ride back to a station (20km) rather than take on the North Yorkshire Moors when I was right on the time limit and hurting. This was probably mental more than anything and I think I could ride 300 now.

I made the twin mistakes of not getting enough sleep before the ride and having a commitment not long after the finishing time on the Sunday. I was also riding with someone else as we were both going for 300 for the first time, but as she had been ill all week she had to bail out at the first control meaning I was on my own. By that time we were right on the limit as she really wasn't feeling very well so we had taking it quite slowly.


----------



## Banjo (17 Oct 2012)

JoeyB said:


> That's because your body was dialled in for the distance. Dial it in for a 300 and i think you'll be surprised!
> 
> I'm the same when I go out running, first time I tried a 10k run I'd never done more than 5k... I never thought I'd make it due to how I've felt after 5k runs. Well I tried it and got round without stopping...few weeks later I was up to 10miles!
> 
> It's all in the mind.


Thanks for that,I have heard other people say similar things,I havent ruled out trying a 300 just a bit nervous about it.Plan on just doing shorter rides over the winter then think about it again in the spring.


----------



## Banjo (17 Oct 2012)

mcshroom said:


> The 400 was mechanical and i made it all of 40km. A night start and I hit a big pothole in the pitch dark riding through the Campsie fells and pringled my rear wheel (and found out I'd left my spoke key in the car ). I then wobbled the 40km back to the start but didn't feel I could ride 360km on it.
> 
> I packed the 300 through cramping up and my brain playing tricks on me. I'd ridden 200km at that point and decided to ride back to a station (20km) rather than take on the North Yorkshire Moors when I was right on the time limit and hurting. This was probably mental more than anything and I think I could ride 300 now.
> 
> I made the twin mistakes of not getting enough sleep before the ride and having a commitment not long after the finishing time on the Sunday. I was also riding with someone else as we were both going for 300 for the first time, but as she had been ill all week she had to bail out at the first control meaning I was on my own. By that time we were right on the limit as she really wasn't feeling very well so we had taking it quite slowly.


 
No wonder you packed on the 300 .To be slowed down by someone then left on your own with no time in hand would be seriously demoralizing.

I know its not wise to set off too wquick but my method on 200s has evolved into getting some time in hand in the first half of the ride then just trying not to lose any time in the second half. Not sure if this tactic would work on a longer distance .


----------



## mcshroom (17 Oct 2012)

To be fair I probably spent too much time in the next control as well. I'm used to riding alone and have done riding on the clock before (I'm a pretty full value rider - eg: I finished the Nippy Sweetie 200 with 4 mins to spare) but that along with all the other factors just built up to a head at Richmond, and the worry about getting home in time for my other commitment tipped me over the edge.

I don't blame the other rider for it (she posts on here occasionally). It was quite a feat to ride 75km without having been able to keep any food down all week and throwing up on the route. Net time i will pay far more attention to preparation before the event, and give myself a whole weekend without other commitments to do the ride.


----------



## Ian H (18 Oct 2012)

A good introduction to long-distance is the National 400. Full controls with food, and a relatively easy route. Next year it's on the 15th June 2013


----------



## Tynan (18 Oct 2012)

shame it's in Devon


----------



## Dan_h (18 Oct 2012)

martint235 said:


> I don't know whether to renew or not. I entered one Audax in the whole of last year and that was a DNS due to a crash the weekend before.


 
Yes, but that was last year. Renew the membership and do more this year!


----------



## Dan_h (18 Oct 2012)

Tynan said:


> shame it's in Devon


 
Do you mean the National 400 is in Devon next year?


----------



## Dan_h (18 Oct 2012)

Actually I just answered my own question by looking at the AUK website. Now that looks like a cool ride to me!


----------

